
How you keep yourself updated in ever changing Software Industry? - rammy1234
Whats the strategy ? Is it 
Books, 
online, 
Feeds,
community meetups,
talks,
courses,
certifications ? which helps the best ? References if you have other preferences.
======
halfbrown
I've been working in software for the better part of two decades, and from my
experience the answer is... all of the above and more. But ultimately I don't
believe anyone can give you a formula that will work specifically for you
since only you know you the best.

For me personally it's reading every pertinent book, magazine or blog post I
can get my hands on, endless sandbox experiments, side projects when I can,
and meeting other developers face-to-face. YMMV.

~~~
rammy1234
thanks and yes I keep doing this but it is getting harder with so many
distributed knowledge source. HN and some feeds are getting me there but I
feel I can do better

